# Relaxing pieces



## ShannonL (May 17, 2011)

First of all I would like to say hello to all of you. To those that can create such beautiful music, I commend you. 

I am a sword restorer and lover of classical music. I am seeking pieces that i can work with...relaxing piano and violin pieces, voice pieces like Ave Maria aswell.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I think baroque and early classical music will probably satisfy you, as it has traditional harmonies and melodies, and the loudness is fairly constant. You might try some of Haydn's string quartets to test the theory - op. 76 is the most popular, but they're all good. The Kodaly Quartet has good ones on the Naxos label.


----------



## ShannonL (May 17, 2011)

Thank you very much. I will try it for sure. I love sonatas as well. Moonlight, Raindrop...etc.


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

science said:


> I think baroque and early classical music will probably satisfy you, as it has traditional harmonies and melodies, and the loudness is fairly constant. You might try some of *Haydn's string quartets to test the theory - op. 76 *is the most popular, but they're all good. The Kodaly Quartet has good ones on the Naxos label.


Well that's not early Classical, but a good suggestion.
I'd suggest some of Vivaldi violin concerti, particulary Lestro Armonico


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Erik Satie's Gnossienes, Gymnopedies, Nocturnes, Ogives, etc. come to mind first. He wrote music with the exact function you're seeking in mind, and it's nonetheless extremely emotional and enchanting. Though while working you'll probably want to avoid his quirkier work full of ragtime bounciness, false endings, alarming dynamics, etc. like his dried up embryo series/pear shaped pieces.

John Field's nocturnes. Chopin was obsessed with them for a reason. 

Also, Faure's piano music in general is great for concentration/meditation.


----------



## ShannonL (May 17, 2011)

Awesome thank you. I'll definaitly have a look at Fields and Faure. I have many Chopin pieces.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Erik Satie's Gnossienes, Gymnopedies, Nocturnes, Ogives, etc. come to mind first.


Those were my first thoughts also. Along those lines are Frederico Mompou's piano music. Musica Callada is contemplative, and the Cancion y danzas (particularly No. 7) are lovely.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

If you like Satie you will probably like the Curran piece.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

ShannonL said:


> First of all I would like to say hello to all of you. To those that can create such beautiful music, I commend you.
> 
> I am a *sword restorer *and lover of classical music. I am seeking pieces that i can work with...relaxing piano and violin pieces, voice pieces like Ave Maria aswell.


What about Khachaturyan's Sabre Dance  ? But really Khachaturyan's ballets (Gayaneh & Spartacus) have a very relaxing effect on me: 'Don't worry, be happy'.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## ShannonL (May 17, 2011)

Very good. I downloaded Chopins Nocturne for violin..good piece.


----------



## notesetter (Mar 31, 2011)

I also work at home and find that many of the chamber works of Ravel set up a happy, productive frame of mind for me. I'd suggest-

Sonata for Violin and Piano
Piano Trio
String Quartet
Introductiion and Allegro (solo harp, string quartet, flute, and clarinet)


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

ahhhh, so nice to not have to think of a response, rather as i began to read the thread i heard this piece in my head; a very relaxing one indeed






most of Mozart's flute pieces are very relaxing as are his early symphonies...also, try out Tomita's Snowflakes Are Dancing; I've spent countless hours working with these Debussy pieces in the background


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

- this is very relaxing


----------



## ShannonL (May 17, 2011)

To be honest, I never looked at Debussy...bad I know


----------

